# Adding a graphic to an image in Photoshop Elements 8



## smackitsakic (Apr 6, 2010)

I downloaded a free 30 day trial of Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 to see if it's a good program fit for me or not.

One question I have...how do I import a graphic overtop of an image?  I have developed a logo and want to put it on a few of my pictures, but don't know how to do it

Any help would be great.  Thanks.

Brad


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody know the answer to this?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 8, 2010)

You might post this in the graphic program sub forum here.  I don't have elements any more, but in Photoshop CS4 all you would need to do is to bring up your original image, bring up the logo as a new image then either drag the logo onto the original image or select, copy and paste it onto the original image.  This would make the logo a separate layer where you can adjust the opacity of it as well.  I think this would work in elements as well but it's been a while since I've used it.  It's a pretty basic maneuver though.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 8, 2010)

I use CS3 Extended. In that version, you would go to File > Import > Open the file that is your logo. That should open it in the file that is currently open (like the photo you are working on) in a new layer.

Also, you can sometimes find a slightly older version of Elements for half-price on some online vendors. Just FYI when you trial runs out.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2010)

This is one of the reasons why Photoshop has layers.

There are several ways to accomplish the task.

Youtube has about 300 video tutorials on how to do this. YouTube - watermark with elements

You could also become a member at www.elementsvillage.com. That seems to be a fairly active forum.

One issue you may run into is trying to put your logo on an image that is at a different resolution.

Did you make your logo with a vector graphics program like Adobe Illustrator or did you use Elements which is a raster graphics program?

If you used Elements you will eventually run into problems trying to scale your logo.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 8, 2010)

Always make logos in either Illustrator or InDesign because they are vector, not pixel-based software.


----------

